# Colleague with suspected chicken pox



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi,

I'm looking for advice. I'm 7 weeks pregnant with my first pregnancy and I have just found out my colleague's child has chicken pox and my colleague is now presenting possible symptoms herself. I definitely had chicken pox as a child but I'm obviously really worried so looking for any advice. i have tried to speak to my GP but wasn't able to and have not been allocated a midwife yet. Any advice appreciated.

I have posted this elsewhere too but would like to hear your advice.

Thank you x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi MrsRL

If you have had it yourself you will have immunity so there is no risk to you. I would minimise exposure to your colleague if you can if she is confirmed as a case. 

Congratulations 

Kaz xxx


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks so much Kaz xx


----------

